

Glassbooth: Semantic matching of your views with presidential candidate - jyothi
http://www.makeuseof.com/dir/glassbooth-matches-views-closest-presidential-candidate/

======
umangjaipuria
How is this semantic matching? Seems to me another pop-quiz.

